# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  اضحك مع صحيفة كفر ووتر الالكترونية

## نادرالداني

*كنت في مشوار خارج المنزل وعدت حوالي العاشرة مساء وكنت متشوق لكي اعرف نتيجة مباراة هلال الساحل وحي العرب التي لعبت اليوم في الدوري التاهيلي المؤهل للممتاز فقلت في نفسي لا يوجد سوى صحيفة كفر ووتر سوف تكون قد نشرت خبر هذه المباراة ففتحت الجريدة في الانترنت وفعلا وجدت الخبر من العنوان وانقله لكم كما هو :




هلال الساحل يكسب حي العرب بهدف اسعد بورا
     اليوم 07:58 PM

 كفرووتر/ رصد  ضمن مباريات الدور التاهيلي فاز حي العرب بهدف اللاعب اسعد بورا جاء في الدقيقة 25 من الشوط الاول ليضع ثلاث نقاط في رصيده 










التعليق على الخبر :

حتى هذه اللحظة لم افهم اي شئ في الخبر الذي اوردته كفر ووتر فالعنوان تفهم منه ان هلال الساحل هو الفائز بالمباراة بهدف وفي سياق الخبر تقرأ فوز حي العرب بالمباراة بهدف 


يفهموها كيف دي .

تخريمة :

بالله يا جماعة الكورة دي انتهت كم ولصالح من ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*واديك برضو يا نادر خبر تاني برضو منهم شهر سبعة الماضي 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غايتو الناس دي زي الدايشة كده ولا شنو ما عارف 
والله يا حبيب هسه خبر الهلال وحي العرب ده الا تجيب ليك مترجم عشان تفهمه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

واديك برضو يا نادر خبر تاني برضو منهم شهر سبعة الماضي 






ههههههههههه قوية بكرى المريخ دى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الناس دي دايشه وللا شنو
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*من العليهم ولا من عمايل الصدارة الحمراء
                        	*

----------

